# Olympic Fail



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Customer insisted on Olympic Paint.
The trim was taped 24 hours after spray application, house was heated.
Cross sprayed the walls, used more paint than my usual SW and it still did not cover.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

You question the HO?  You obviously didnt do it right. :whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Was the top photo dry? Looks wet. Can see drywall joints on left wall


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

What else could I have done? I had my rep out there today, he agrees it looks like crap!


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

It was wet, but still looks like that. It is a satin, but felt like a flat going on.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What supplier did you use? Can you get them involved? Was that the rep that you had out? What primers did you use?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Rob said:


> What else could I have done? I had my rep out there today, he agrees it looks like crap!


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think a roller would have helped......:jester:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I think a roller would have helped......:jester:


Right Dean. Its obvious he didnt roll in a W pattern.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

So whats the fix? Back to the regular SW product?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That is why guys here recommend charging more for using products you are not familiar with!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think rolling would have made a difference on those walls, maybe a little. The walls I'm guessing should have had two coats of primer. But how in the world are you going to know that if you never used Olympic before.

Pat


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Two coats of a primer I use all the time, Primezee, tinted full strength.
I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rob said:


> Two coats of a primer I use all the time, Primezee, tinted full strength.
> I'll find out tomorrow.


I don't think the primer is failing, just wondering if your out of spec. If you don't buy much from that supplier they'll use that as fire power to not support you. They wouldn't be losing you anyway, since they never/rarely sale to you. So it's to their benifit to themselves to throw you under the buss. For one they don't have to (legally) flip the bill, and they'll want save their face to their customer, yours! Not you. Not saying that's how its going to go, but I've seen it happen. This is why its important to stay in spec, going out side of that you lose their support. It only protects you. Sorry if I sound so negative. Good luck!


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Paint was from Lowes


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What product and sheen do you usually use on walls in this exact situation?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

well?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

No answer yet, I plan on repainting it. I doubt I'll get any support from Lowes, I don't have a rep for that product, my Devoe rep just went the extra mile for me.

I usually use Devoe Primzee and SW Southwest Builders Eggshell.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I would think one coat should fix it.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I am sure it will, but I am not paying for it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Rob. Just curious how many gallons it took to prime walls ceilings?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

30 gallons for walls, lids and trim.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

So what was the deal with insisting on this paint? Did he read a review on it or was it paint he had good experience with in the past.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I now know if someone ever insists on using Olympic Paints, I will just pass on the job. 

Pat


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> So what was the deal with insisting on this paint? Did he read a review on it or was it paint he had good experience with in the past.


Long story, Chris has it somewhere I think. He was worried about the paint fading from all the windows and scrubbing.


----------

